# The candy made me do it!



## tonyandkory (May 18, 2012)

Ok so I am re posting this because I changed it._________

tonyandkory 
Member



 

Join Date: May 2011
Location: Coppell, tx
Posts: 90 







Alright so I just did not know where else to post this. 


About two weeks ago I started an experiment. 

Wondering what would happen if you made a base wine. 

What is Wine made of I asked myself. Juice and sugars. 
Juice is just flavored water. 
I to started a batch of water! MMM .... WATER! LOL

So here goes.
4 pounds of sugar (wow I know too much)
water to one gallon. 
PremiÃ¨r CuvÃ©e
Into a carboy

SG was off the charts... I thought my hydrometer was going to jump out.

after these two weeks,which was neat because you could see totally what was going on inside,
I have just racked this to secondary and decided to have a taste.

To my suprise it was not at all bad... pretty good actually, it is like alcoholic candy. I am thinking about maybe adding some melted down candy cane to one bottle and mint to another. 
I have a couple flavor additives like raspberry I might try also. 

Maybe this will turn out awesome maybe not awesome, we will see. 

Has any one else ever tried this? 

Tony

_________________________________________________________________

I started this on 3-5-12 
about a month ago I ended up putting 2/3 bottle of pure lemon juice concentrate from the bottle in this. 
I thought it allot like Skeeter Pee ......... Only backwards.


I filtered it last night and it is very great. 

Lemonade like when I was a kid .... I think it has 18-20 ABV but you can not taste any at all.


----------



## g8keeper (May 18, 2012)

tonyandkory said:


> Ok so I am re posting this because I changed it._________
> 
> tonyandkory
> Member
> ...


 
if you like pucker, i have an idea for you....something i have done in the past....liquify some jolly ranchers....add that to a bottle, a bit of water, and about 3/4 tsp. of acid blend.....u'll probably have to add everything to a bigger bottle to mix, say maybe in a magnum bottle....add a little glycerin if you want for a bit more mouthfeel....


----------



## tonyandkory (May 18, 2012)

Sour apple jolly rancher wine ....MMMMM Darn it Ken... that was not very nice lol


----------



## g8keeper (May 18, 2012)

tonyandkory said:


> Sour apple jolly rancher wine ....MMMMM Darn it Ken... that was not very nice lol


 
roflmao....when done properly, it doesn't even taste like wine....lol...it actually tastes like pucker....as a matter of fact, when i used to make that, we did a side by side comparison when i belonged to a brew club....got news for ya....mine got the nod over the commercial item.....but then again, i didn't just make water wine....i would take about 18 lbs of sugar, 6 gallons of water, and use turbo yeast.....ferment it out, then first run it through my vin brite filter, and then a carbon filter snake....make about 6 gallons of base....then when ready, turn around and add different extracts to it, and make different cordials....


----------



## tonyandkory (May 18, 2012)

Last night I gave my wife some and she said Damn that blows mikes hard lemonade out of the water.

I am going to have to try that 
thanks for the idea 

oh ... and what is TURBO YEAST?


----------



## g8keeper (May 18, 2012)

tonyandkory said:


> Last night I gave my wife some and she said Damn that blows mikes hard lemonade out of the water.
> 
> I am going to have to try that
> thanks for the idea
> ...


 
it's a packet of "high octane", so to speak, yeast and nutrients....made by a company called alcotec....google it....lol...should be available at ur lbhs or even online from the sponsors here and other internet based supply companies...


----------



## Sammyk (May 18, 2012)

Interesting, I asked about this and everyone frowned on it. I was planning to do just what you did. We can not drink skeeter pee because of acid reflux, no lemonade either which we love but not worth the acid reflux.

If I did it your way, I would back flavor as I did the SP, simmered down bottled fruit juice or frozen juice. Dang we love the white grape/peach and the white grape/ raspberry.

Is there a different consensus now?


----------



## tonyandkory (May 18, 2012)

idk it was an experiment but I think it turned out pretty darn good....... no issues with fermentation either or need for slurry. 

this is not what I had planned on starting out which there was no plan.


----------

